# Gore Canyon at FLOOD



## davidcrockett (Mar 28, 2005)

The video rocked. Direct link: http://jacksonkayak.com/jkvideos/200806101.mov


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

One of your bros already posted this. Flood is over 10 gs isn't it?.............


----------



## SafeT (May 27, 2005)

*Gore*



Smokey Carter said:


> One of your bros already posted this. Flood is over 10 gs isn't it?.............


Hi Smokey,

I posted about this trip earlier, but without the story, photos or video. Was there another post? Hmmm, flood could officially be over 10K. For me, when the water is that color and trees are floating down the middle of the river, it looks a lot like flood.

Best

Jesse


----------



## BigLoco (Jan 5, 2005)

SafeT said:


> Hi Smokey,
> 
> I posted about this trip earlier, but without the story, photos or video. Was there another post? Hmmm, flood could officially be over 10K. For me, when the water is that color and trees are floating down the middle of the river, it looks a lot like flood.
> 
> ...


Looks like Smokey's got a little passive aggressive bullshit envy going on...

I thought the footage and trip report were freakin fantastic. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

*What?*

Are you guys seriously offended because I mentioned somebody else already posted this and asked whether flood was at 10 g's or not? Not sure why that would set anyone off?

Maybe I let localism get the best of me? Sorry.......


----------



## SafeT (May 27, 2005)

Hey Smokey,

Not offended in the least. No worries at all, and I hope we can get on the water together.

Best

Jesse


----------



## paulh (Mar 12, 2004)

Great vid! Mind if i add it to EddyFlower?


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Better not be offended....*

....Jesse...you little biatch. 

This is Joe Carberry......

I think Andrew, Kirky and I just missed you one of these evenings.


----------



## SafeT (May 27, 2005)

Hi Paulh,

No problem, please do add it to Eddy Flower. You are always welcome to post anything I write to Eddy Flower. Send me an email at [email protected], and I'll include you on all stories.

Thanks

Jesse


----------



## SafeT (May 27, 2005)

Hah! Joe, that is awesome. Yeah, we gotta paddle together.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Keep killin' it out there dude..........nice work.......Hope this makes the cut for the next vid..........


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome video! Very cool to see gore with no rocks! Could barely recognize most of the drops.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Jesse,

Nice work. That footage of Gore at those levels makes me want to visit the little boys room.

You missed out this weekend. The Pinos was awesome.

Leif


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*gore*

That editing with the train running by in the background ruled. Nice work on doing something original. 

I think Gore was done "at FLOOD" aka over 10k back in '96? or so. The old team wave sport Colorado guys at 11k?, I think they ran everything. Chan could probably tell you the whole story, plus 15 more right after that one.

Not sure of the facts on that one, just heard rumors, so if anyone knows it would be interesting.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

craporadon said:


> That editing with the train running by in the background ruled. Nice work on doing something original.
> 
> I think Gore was done "at FLOOD" aka over 10k back in '96? or so. The old team wave sport Colorado guys at 11k?, I think they ran everything. Chan could probably tell you the whole story, plus 15 more right after that one.
> 
> Not sure of the facts on that one, just heard rumors, so if anyone knows it would be interesting.


"Dashboard Burrito"


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Chan, simon and the Wavesport crew gave'r at 12k in 97. Jamie almost drown in Gore. I think they portaged a couple, can't remember it was a while ago. Just remember some sick ass photos.

Nice Job Jesse on getting pyrite, that thing is rowdy.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Dashboard burrito???


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

"Dashboard Burrito?"

Only another Dan Gavere and Chris Emerick-produced classic. A must see, especially when they come out with the Dan Gavere box set that should include DB, Paddle Quest, We Come to Play and Wave Sport '99 among others.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*We Come to Play Sucks!*



Smokey Carter said:


> "Dashboard Burrito?"
> 
> Only another Dan Gavere and Chris Emerick-produced classic. A must see, especially when they come out with the Dan Gavere box set that should include DB, Paddle Quest, We Come to Play and Wave Sport '99 among others.


How could you possibly put "We come to Play" in the same category with Dashboard Burrito and Paddle Quest? Wave Sport '99 was definitely a classic as was DB and PQ. However, you forgot the 2 best Dan Gavere classics of all time Paddle Frenzy and Kavu Day. The carnage from Lochsa Falls posted here last week is just a small piece of Paddle Frenzy, that movie kicked ass, Lochsa falls, South Clearwater super high, Kootenai Falls, Brennan Guth kicking ass, etc. 

One More Thing:

I've heard it said it before and I'm not afraid to say it again "Kavu Day is the greatest kayaking movie of all time"

Do-Do DoDoDoDoDo, Do-Do DoDoDoDoDo

*Official 90's Movie Rankings*
1. Kavu Day
2. Falling Down (Original)
3. Paddle Frenzy
4. Dashboard Burrito
5. Slambezi


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

"Thirst" MUST BE ON THE LIST


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

point is, there's footage from the big day on gore in '97/'98 that you guys are talking about on Dashboard Burrito. 

& i'd expect any conversation about legit '90's era vids oughtta include Good 2 the Last Drop .. & maybe even a Gentry flick. the Savage promo movie was pretty rad for its time too. 

as you were ..


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*New Offical '90's rankings*



ToddG said:


> point is, there's footage from the big day on gore in '97/'98 that you guys are talking about on Dashboard Burrito.
> 
> & i'd expect any conversation about legit '90's era vids oughtta include Good 2 the Last Drop .. & maybe even a Gentry flick. the Savage promo movie was pretty rad for its time too.
> 
> as you were ..


No way on a Gentry Flick, but Good to the last Drop Definitely needs to be in there. I can't believe I forgot that one. That was the first glimpse of how sick Cali is. That's the new #2. Did'nt the Savage promo have Tommy Fredricks wave wheeling Celeste?


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

*'97 Gore Canyon Run*

You guys are all smoking crack. Chan and the gang ran Gore in '97 at a level of about 7500 cfs. Jamie Simon flipped in Gore rapid and lost her helmet. She ended up swimming at Pyrite which turns into a heinous hole at those levels. The rest of the group portaged that section which was the mank.

Dan


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

craporadon said:


> How could you possibly put "We come to Play" in the same category with Dashboard Burrito and Paddle Quest? Wave Sport '99 was definitely a classic as was DB and PQ. However, you forgot the 2 best Dan Gavere classics of all time Paddle Frenzy and Kavu Day. The carnage from Lochsa Falls posted here last week is just a small piece of Paddle Frenzy, that movie kicked ass, Lochsa falls, South Clearwater super high, Kootenai Falls, Brennan Guth kicking ass, etc.
> 
> One More Thing:
> 
> ...


While we're on the subject of sucking, those TGR flicks sure suck, you know the ones with the wierd names like Nurpu, Valhalla and Wehyakin? Did I spell those right? I sure can't pronounce them. Nurpu is almost a '90s movie. That dude who keeps losing his flip-flops in all the flicks is especially a tool. Can you believe some mountainbuzz user actually has him quoted under his/her avatar? I hear if he screws up 36th Street Wave, the B-town playas' are gonna' break his other shoulder............


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*90's*

Smokey

Those movies are from post 2000. We are talking about 90's flicks. Remember the 90's, back when you were scared of Class 3. Oh yeah, you're still scared of Class 3.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

craporadon said:


> Smokey
> 
> Those movies are from post 2000. We are talking about 90's flicks. Remember the 90's, back when you were scared of Class 3. Oh yeah, you're still scared of Class 3.


Terrified, actually..........Wave trains make me naceous.........


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Smokey Carter said:


> Terrified, actually..........Wave trains make me naceous.........


do you even have wave trains in orange county?


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Good question.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

ToddG said:


> do you even have wave trains in orange county?


*Top 5 Smokey Carter Recreational Activities in the OC*
1. Examining perfectly shaped, bouncy silicon without letting his wife notice.
2. Looking at old RCRE pics and getting fired up telling friends about it until he realizes nobody gets it.
3. Explaining that kayaks really aer'nt just for lakes and trying to feel cool while everyone wonders why he has canoes on his car.
4. Telling of adventures with Chunderboy and Wayne Chorter, getting all fired up about it until he realizes nobody gets it.
5. STILL explaining that he can't take a beer bong because he's from Routt County and people from Routt County are allergic to beer bongs.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

True dat. My RCRE blood runs deep. Holla' to my homies in the SS. 

Fish is rippin' right now if anyone's around. One of our favorite guests-Red Headed Step Child, myself, Late Night, Routter and Danimal will be representin' this afternoon.........Get it........


----------

